# Sleeping in the same room/area-Good?/Bad?



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Ever since i brought him home, i have ended up sleeping on the couch every night so that i am around or keep an eye on him.
We have somthing similar to an open concept. I can keep an eye and ear on him since he is no longer crated.
He has gone from a crate to a play pen to the kitchen enclosed when im away. 

If i go sleep in my room i feel like i am not there for him or away from him (cant see or hear him)
He is not confined at night either so if i go in my room i will have to enclose him. 

Am i creating a potential situation?? By sleeping in the living room or should i be going to my room

I am asking because i remember the idea-when u crate him at night do not go to him no matter how much he cries or whines

Only a few times i can think that he made noise at night but 99% ive been sleeping down and it just happened this way. He does not make noise ever or do anything to cause me to sleep here. I just do it generally to be able to keep an eye on him

So will that cause anything? He does not show anxiety. He is pretty good when i leave

Hopefully i explained myself correctly. I am wondering if i am indirectly creating a prob....?


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

I truly don't see a problem with this if your eventually going to give free reign over the house to him. My previous GSD had free range of my house, and slept next to my parents bed. He would breath next to them only loud enough to let them know if he had to go out during the night. As long as his privelages are earned, and not given for free. Also make sure if you do sleep in same room, you do always sleep on a higher surface then him. Just to enforce leadership roles. There is no one right way to do anything. Each dog does vary, and you should focus on what works with yours the best.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My pup started in a crate in my room and moved to sleep freely in my room once she was potty trained and proved she wouldnt eat everything.. worked fine for me.

But, having him separate isnt bad either. I dont see an issue if he is contained and safe.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My pup has been out of his crate at night since 5 months. He's almost 8 months. He chose his spot-- the sunken, tiled front entry, I suspect because it's the coldest spot. I'm glad, because I'm a light sleeper so any small movement from him in my room would wake me up. As it is, if on a weekend he decides to get up before me/us, I hear his feet on the floor. Works fine for us. Sounds like your pup is confident and relaxed enough to try letting him pick a spot. I also kept all the doors except mine shut at first.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok
I just wondered...my dad has said a few times "dont sleep dowstairs, youll ruin him and cause probs"

I suppose the spot he picked is in front of the door too-feet up lol
Ive never seen that b4. He has his feet on the wall/door. He is so cute.

Yea i always think of the leadership thing and try not to show me as his equal.

Well thanks everyone


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Both of my dogs slept in a crate in my room when they were both puppies. 

They both still sleep in my room, my 7 month old is crated and my almost 3 year old sleeps on a bed next to my bed.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All of my puppies sleep in a crate next to my bed. When they are trusted, the crate door stays open for a while, then it is taken out and I put a dog bed down.
Right now all 3 dogs have thier own bed in my bedroom. Kiya is gated off next to my side of the bed incase she has a seizure. Every night they all go to bed and pretty much stay there all night. Lakota has a thing for soft cushy beds. She is the only one that feels when my husband gets up to go to work, she takes his spot on the bed with me.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse has slept beside me on the floor on his bed all his life and he is 4.5 years old (started off in cage).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Both my pups were in crates in my bedroom when they came home until they were 100% potty trained.

I now baby gate them both in my bedroom at night; they are loose in the bedroom. Zefra usually sleeps in my bed with me and Stark prefers the floor (cooler). I have 1 large 48" material crate with a nice thick bed inside open all the time for them and they rotate in there as well. 

They are confined to my bedroom because I have cats that like to play at night and this gives the cats some peace away from the dogs - but usually the cats come in my room too! 

Now that Zefra is in heat, she is in the livingroom in her crate on the other side of my house by herself. Stark is in his crate in my bedroom - just in case - and neither of them are affected by this. 

I think *I* am affected more than they are! I want my sleeping buddies back! 

As long as he is safe and in a place where he can not get at anything (like a crate) then I don't for see any issues.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs crate was always in the livingroom. when he was
out of his crate at night he was in our bedroom with the door closed.
now he sleeps on our bed but he moves to his bed during the night.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Both of my dogs were confined to the lower level of the house while they were being housebroken because it is hard floor down there which was ideal for when they had an accident. Once they were housebroken they were allowed to sleep wherever they want. My lab sleeps in my room but on his own bed. My GSD moves around throughout the night-he sleeps on the couch, in front of the front door, at the foot of the staircase, or he comes in my room. He moves several times a night.

I don't think you are going to create any problems by sleeping in the living room.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>> my dogs always gets things for free. 

2>>> what about people that let there dogs sleep
on the bed with them or nap on the sofa with them?
some people sleep on the floor beside the crate the
first few nights the pup is home.



Hrachia said:


> 1>>>As long as his privelages are earned, and not given for free.
> 
> 2>>> Also make sure if you do sleep in same room, you do always sleep on a higher surface then him. Just to enforce leadership roles.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My puppy(almost 5 months) now sleeps in my bedroom with me, but she does move around a lot..I have cats and I'm rabbit sitting, so she shows lots of self control She starts off on the bed and moves to the floor eventually and she paws me if she has to go outside. My golden pretty much stays on the bed all night and my other dog starts on my pillows above my head but moves to the floor.


----------

